# I would like to here real topic discussing DPD



## Ely (Sep 28, 2012)

All right folks. I want to hear about real stuff not confusion for a bit. I want to talk to only folks with DPD doctor diagnosed ONLY. Any doctor/ psycho therapist who also wants to have a real conversation about this DPD epidemic, please join in. I do not want to hear symptoms that do not relate to DPD 100% If you only have a few symptoms - GET OFF OF HERE. I don't want your ditsy responses to how you feel with some poesy painted on, big eye doll face, as your profile pic..GET REAL. When I dress up I feel like a Christmas tree and that I am hanging on ornaments. I do not feel that this site is for these lofty teens who are just needing attention. Get on facebook stupid boys and girls and do not talk to me.

I have always thought of this disorder as something natural, and spiritual. I started a study on EMF's and this DPD communication to sensitivities directly related outside of the body, though being explored from the mind. It is almost as if the Body is a radio, and the frequency it send out is the self. There are large advantages to this Disorder. Those of you with true DPD will understand this film of inner/outer persona. The fear of death is because we have very High sensitivities to the frequencies of EMF's outside of the body,and inside the water(body). It is almost as if the body is pumped full of mercury, and other radioactive metals creating a magnetic pull that effect our bodies in a different way, which stimulates these outer responses. This does Not mean we are crazy or can not function in life. This means we are sensitive and must be studied.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

only da bitch ****** gets dat dp.....dats all u need to know....


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I think you get better conversations if it's only posted once


----------



## Ely (Sep 28, 2012)

Will I am new and am still figuring out forums, and post, and how to work things. But one of you sure sound like dumb ass which is nothing new to me since I joined. What is strange is that no one really talks about this and everyone here seems like a face book drama. I will delete one of the post but I am curious as to the responses. So far no one interesting ...


----------

